# found this about the honeybees



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/honeybee-deaths-linked-corn-insecticides-221639948--abc-news.html


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The B.S.A. has a bee keeping merit badge book that is quite interesting.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If this proves out, it may be an opportunity to take a stab at Agri-Business. Thats a fight that they "Would" loose, love to see it happen.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Davarm said:


> If this proves out, it may be an opportunity to take a stab at Agri-Business. Thats a fight that they "Would" loose, love to see it happen.


Greenpeace has proved this beyond a doubt and has fought Monsanto tooth and nail for years about this... they succeeded in throwing Monsanto out of most of Europe with their GM "Frankenseeds".

But in the USA, Monsanto has a huge lobby in Washington, and an army of well-paid lawyers to steam-roll any opposition flat at the first complaint!

Good luck...

- I've been keeping bees successfully since 1962... - and steadily losing them since 2006! 

http://www.dawn.com/2012/03/11/us-scientists-warn-epa-on-monsanto-corn-rootworm.html

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...s-issue-urgent-warning-on-using-biotech-seeds

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904009304576532742267732046.html


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd love to have a honeybee hive for the honey, but I have so many native bees I don't think there would be enough food for all to share, and for what I grow the native bees do a better a pollination job. There's no shortage of places to buy local honey from and it's cheaper than the store bought "honey" which has been diluted with corn syrup anyway. I do have some honeybees that visit, but they are so tame I think someone probably has a hive nearby.

Sad to say, but in this area the bees do much better in suburban areas and near small wooded lots. They spray so much crap on cotton (although not as bad as they used to) and corn I think the suburbs are probably safer for them. Not really safe, tho -- nasty bee killers like Sevin dust are still very commonly used here.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

BasecampUSA said:


> - I've been keeping bees successfully since 1962... - and steadily losing them since 2006!


That's ironic in a creepy way. Are we going to run out of the only food with an infinate shelf life?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

JoKing said:


> That's ironic in a creepy way. Are we going to run out of the only food with an infinate shelf life?


They found honey in sealed vessels inside Egyptian tombs that is still as good as the day it was put there.

I accidently found several canning jars of honey the other day that I put up back in 1976. Hard as a rock (it "sugared"), but after I heated it just enough to melt it I used it up... tasted no different.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If we didn't have the "Africanized" bee problem here, I would have bees. My great grandfather raised bees at one time here, when I was a kid, I found the equipment in his barn after he died.

Bees are getting to be a pretty rare sight around here, I found a swarm on one of my peach trees last year and showed my daughters. Told them that it may be something they might never see again.

Its quite sad that we are killing the very bees that our food supply depends so much on.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Einstein was reported to have said "If the bees die off, mankind will follow withn 5 years"


----------

